# FIFA 13 stürzt dauernd ab !



## mrrepo10 (29. September 2012)

*FIFA 13 stürzt dauernd ab !*

Hallo erstmal ! 
Ich hab mir FIFA13 bei Amazon vorbestellt und habs am Freitag bekommen, ich habe aber ein Problem: FIFA schließt sich sobald ich im Hauptmenü irgendetwas mache ! Hab schon im Internet nachgesehen und habe bemerkt, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin ! Danke im vorraus !
lg mrrepo10


----------



## tapferertoaser (29. September 2012)

Hi,

erstmal was hast du für Hardware ( Prozessor, Betriebssystem, Grafikkarte etc. ).
Alle Treiber aktuell ?
Schon mal im Administrator Modus gestartet ( Rechtsklick auf Verknüpfung, Als Administrator ausführen ) ( falls du Win 7/Vista hast )


----------



## mrrepo10 (30. September 2012)

Hi ! danke für deine Rückmeldung ! prozessor muss ich schnell nachschauen welchen ich habe bin grade nicht zu hause ! aber habe gamer pc mit win7 und grafikkarte nvidia gtx 550ti mit 2048mb ! Treiber sind alle aktuell hab die grafikkarte erst einentag bevor ich das Spiel bekommen habe gekauft ! 
Prozessor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E6700 @3.20GHz, 3203MHz, 2Kern(e), 2 logische Prozessor(en)


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2012)

Sind auch Mainboard+Soundtreiber aktuell? Ist die CPU übertaktet? Wenn ja: wie ist es mit Standardtakt?


----------



## mrrepo10 (2. Oktober 2012)

problem schon gelöst aber danke trotzdem !


----------



## ebug5 (12. Oktober 2012)

Du Honk, statt du mal schreibst was die Problemlösung ist. Fragt andere um Hilfe und enthält die Lösung denen vor, die das selbe Problem haben. Die Leute denken keinen Schritt mehr weiter!


----------

